# Nintendo 3DS features a “Game Coins” system



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2011)

The Nintendo 3DS has a "game coins" feature that works in conjunction with the pedometer. The "game coins" feature gives you "coins" based on the amount of steps you take. Those coins can be used to unlock new content into supporting games, somewhat like a Pokewalker. Perhaps, this will persuade people to go outside and walk more often! [/p]




Source

If more people are outside getting "game coins" with their 3DS system, there will be more people to connect with using "Street Pass"! I am particularly interested into what new content "game coins" unlock.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 9, 2011)

Ima take the lazy way out....put my DS on my washer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what it unlocks though?


----------



## Genowing (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the pedometer built in?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Ima take the lazy way out....put my DS on my washer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Sylar1 (Jan 9, 2011)

So its the walking version of UPlay points


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 9, 2011)

Strap it to your dog... and your dog can walk the Pokewalker


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Heheh.  PedoMeter.

This sounds like a nice addition, I assume they use the accelerometers for it?  Two birds with one stone, as the first post says.  Each of these on their own seems stupid, but when they're combined like that it's a real incentive to leave it in sleep mode and take it with you.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2011)

Instead, people will just use their kids to do this.


----------



## Orange_Bird (Jan 9, 2011)

That's great thinking on Nintendo's part. You have more reason to take your 3DS with you and go outside, whether you're trying to collect game coins or wanting to pass by other 3DS owners. It's so simple but clicks so well. Gamers might get more exercise too.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Instead, people will just use their kids to do this.



That's the best laugh I had on GBAtemp in 2011 so far, good work!


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is really cool. So, for the games that support it, do you think it will work wherever you are in the game? Like if you are playing MK3DS, you are in a race, you press pause, and while you are walking around it will still count it?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds very cool, I'm always taking my DS out and about.

But remember, Nintendo are saying that you could always keep your 3DS turned on, even if just in sleep mode.
It's like a permanent Tag mode, always wirelessly seeking other 3DS system in public for fun things.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 10, 2011)

Really cool idea. Props, nintendo.
Guess I will have to put my 3ds in my pocket not my bag when I go to college 

Hopefully will encourage more of that 3DS to 3DS connectivity as well, I don't foresee that happening in this country.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 10, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Really cool idea. Props, nintendo.
> Guess I will have to put my 3ds in my pocket not my bag when I go to college
> 
> Hopefully will encourage more of that 3DS to 3DS connectivity as well, I don't foresee that happening in this country.


I encountered a fair few pokéwalkers whilst they were popular at university, got some fun out of that.


----------



## Beige (Jan 10, 2011)

I like how Nintendo is actually encouraging people to take their portables with them, hence the fact that they are PORTABLE.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds awesome. i cant wait man. So awesome.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 10, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah I'm jealous xD
Although a few of my friends at college should be getting a 3DS. Here's to having a little more incentive to walk!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2011)

i've got the perfect solution: hang the 3ds on a string and swing it back and forth!


----------



## void03 (Jan 10, 2011)

Guess the 3DS needs to be on sleep mode or something for this to work.

Sounds cool about it to unlock stuff. Probably be built in-game or something unless DLC's?
I dunno. And i doubt Nintendo changed the online 'friend codes' thing much.

Only time will tell i guess


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

I can see where this is going and I don't really want. I mean I loved the Pokemon games but have always hated the fact you have to do the whole trading shit and stuff that isn't actually playing the game to fully complete them.

And also I hope it takes into account the fact one of my steps equals two of a lot of peoples if I have to do this to unlock content.


----------



## Jax (Jan 10, 2011)

Beige said:
			
		

> I like how Nintendo is actually encouraging people to take their portables with them, hence the fact that they are PORTABLE.



With only 3 hours of battery life, it's not THAT portable...


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that said at?

Sorry, but have to say this is going to really hurt privacy.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 hours minimum as in....we know that no matter what you do battery life won't go below this....so don't sue us...
I'm sure it will last longer....

and its more portable then the wii.....just saying


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Beige said:
			
		

> I like how Nintendo is actually encouraging people to take their portables with them.




I agree with KidVamp..

Nintendo is encouraging to bring your 3DS with you so they know where you are and where you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





location services my friend...without the ability to turn it off

i'm sure that little bugger has a location chip or a RFID in it somewhere

human data mining and information is gold in this day in age...almost every company is succumbing to it...so many people use DS's and bring them along with them where ever they go. If everyone else can sell out, why not Nintendo?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long does Sleep Mode last?

Regardless, this seems interesting. I wonder how Nintendo will use it in some games...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I would assume this takes place in sleep mode. So there would definitely be more than 3 hours of life.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, a MINIMUM of 3 hours is pretty damn good.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 10, 2011)

I like this idea. Nice to hear of some good news after batterygate.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be when the DS2 equivalent is out (if it's even needed).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

For the whole battery thing:

Wasn't the battery life based on maximum brightness and maximum volume? We could even possibly assume max 3D, though that isn't specified as far as I know.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm, Nintendo trying to encourage me to take my portable with me. Well I already do that but Android OS would be better encouragement. Nintendo missed the boat on that so hopefully they will come up with some decent apps or at least have flash video support in the web browser this time.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> For the whole battery thing:
> 
> Wasn't the battery life based on maximum brightness and maximum volume? We could even possibly assume *max 3D*, though that isn't specified as far as I know.



That shouldn't make a difference. Using "a little bit" of stereoscopic 3D still uses the same amount processing power. It's basically powering 2 screens instead of one when on in any "amount".


----------



## zeromac (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope they make a treasure world game for the 3DS, the one on DS got be exploring tons of places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was a really cool idea but they could only include so many items because of the DS's cartidfge size..


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Hmm, Nintendo trying to encourage me to take my portable with me. Well I already do that but Android OS would be better encouragement. Nintendo missed the boat on that so hopefully they will come up with some decent apps or at least have flash video support in the web browser this time.


No closed system like a major game console maker is going to use an open platform.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2011)

idea: i'll duct tape it to my dog


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Hmm, Nintendo trying to encourage me to take my portable with me. Well I already do that but Android OS would be better encouragement. Nintendo missed the boat on that so hopefully they will come up with some decent apps or at least have flash video support in the web browser this time.


Because Nintendo can't wait to have their system hacked?


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. If you think the 3DS is going to have Android OS or anything, you need to learn a lot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 10, 2011)

Why do I see this as being "The only way you can get these coins is if you walk. However, when you walk near a hotspot, AUTOMATIC UPDATE!"


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why do I see this as being "The only way you can get these coins is if you walk. However, when you walk near a hotspot, AUTOMATIC UPDATE!"



I hadn't thought of that. Better start jogging around the house with the internet off. xD


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why do I see this as being "The only way you can get these coins is if you walk. However, when you walk near a hotspot, AUTOMATIC UPDATE!"



I thought that automatic update feature was still unconfirmed ?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Why do I see this as being "The only way you can get these coins is if you walk. However, when you walk near a hotspot, AUTOMATIC UPDATE!"



I'm pretty certain a forced, not turn offable auto-update would be illegal in too many countries for them to risk that.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen videos of people attaching their PokeWalkers to fans. Now I'm imagining that same scenario with the PokeWalker replaced with the 3DS.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like I am going to be pilfering the design for that lego pedometer thing. Damn this is going to be a busy month.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 10, 2011)

I will just shake the 3ds and there goes my coins


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2011)

if you have a treadmill just attach to it with duct tape and let it go round and round!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same can be said for notebooks, iPhones, and other such capable devices when under processing stress.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this related to the incident about the man who everyday drove to a parking spot near a cafe to use the internet (which was freely given) while not inside the building, only to find out it was illegal when they arrested him?

_Edited for clarity_


----------



## KireiJuice (Jan 10, 2011)

Hurray for 3DS asking you to get the F&*( out of your cave and walk outside!

....But we can still walk inside our house though...


----------



## vernel1008 (Jan 10, 2011)

This would definitely be used for the anti-piracy system of 3DS. If you would use it as a pedometer, you need to open it or leave it in sleep mode. Isn't it advertise that 3DS which are at close range will sync with each other sharing data etc. etc.? then if the other 3DS has the latest firmware with the anti-piracy software, yours will be affected. And if your 3DS has a smell of piracy, goodbye 3DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  because your machine will auto-update and brick it.

I guess Nintendo has been busy lately pondering about this.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2011)

i never saw any good use for a pedometer but it seems nintendo MAY have something behind this to release such a feature... i feel it will cause interaction btn 3ds hence more 3ds sales though i dont see tht happening here


----------



## XLarge (Jan 10, 2011)

nice concept, nintendo! I'll wait for the 3DS lite though because of the battery and the price.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 10, 2011)

Really great. Just shows why Nintendo is No.1 in the hand-held market.


----------



## ecko (Jan 10, 2011)

leave it to the big N to come up with innovative ideas. though, what vernel1008 said was the 1st thing that came to mind when i read it


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a big fan of the idea. Even if it's an handheld console, most of the time I'll play at home.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Jan 10, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the DS2.  I'm surprised there are people who haven't figured it out yet.  Unless you mean the 3DS lite?

As for this pedometer stuff, I'd only take real advantage of it if having the 3DS in my pocket doesn't eventually destroy the shoulder buttons like the DS lite.  But if the unit is durable enough, I might lose some weight this year.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Heheh.  PedoMeter.


First thing I noticed aswell xD

also, whats the anticheating on the Pokewalker? :S


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

The pokewalker won't count very well if you just shake it up and down or something, it's actually tuned into the kind of movements that would be made when walking.  People have done things like tying it to a desk fan and such to see what ways raise the meter and what doesn't.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's like automatic updates on Windows. They can advise you to update as much as you want but can't force you to do it.. It's your PC/console whatever and you can be running old ass system software v1 if you want and they can't make you do otherwise. They can of course say "we won't let you use our servers" if they want.


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 10, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Instead, people will just use their kids to do this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This reminds me of a episode of "According to Jim" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Not very similar though)


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Ima take the lazy way out....put my DS on my washer


Good thing I read your post, I was going to go make something with my Lego Mindstorms kit


----------



## tajio (Jan 10, 2011)

Nintendo are trying to make people more healthier and fitter whilst having fun... intreresting...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

Nintendo are trying not to get sued because it's not an obese kids parents fault they eat more than they can shit and sit in front of the TV all day.


----------



## DarkSzero (Jan 10, 2011)

Hum... all this talk about how to cheat the pedometer. I can only think of all the 3DS that are going to be broken by people trying to not have to walk.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 10, 2011)

I can see some big flaws: like for example, parents probably won't be too happy about their young child walking about all day with an expensive piece of kit in their pocket. And trying not to sound harsh, people who are less physically able may find it hard or even impossible to earn coins.

Although it is a very clever game they're playing, encouraging people to walk around with their 3DS so the local communications thing works well. But I'd say the novelty of getting coins will wear off after a few weeks at most. Gimmick.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

SifJar, I'm 27 and wouldn't trust myself walking around with a new 3DS. I can't even keep hold of a mobile for more than 3 months...

That's what I'm bothered about. I walk bugger loads (at least 6 miles a day) so it's not about laziness.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> SifJar, I'm 27 and wouldn't trust myself walking around with a new 3DS. I can't even keep hold of a mobile for more than 3 months...
> 
> That's what I'm bothered about. I walk bugger loads (at least 6 miles a day) so it's not about laziness.



you arent the only one, same here i have to replace my mobile phone every 3 or 4 months bcuz i either misplace it or leave it on the train. Now imagine a 3DS on my pocket or on my bookbag mmmmmm that means a replacement every 3 or 4 months also double the money for nintendo lolz


----------



## Ravte (Jan 10, 2011)

Orange_Bird said:
			
		

> That's great thinking on Nintendo's part. You have more reason to take your 3DS with you and go outside, whether you're trying to collect game coins or wanting to pass by other 3DS owners. It's so simple but clicks so well. Gamers might get more exercise too.



Yeah and knowing that the 3DS battery lasts presumably 3-5 hours (max settings?), it's rather contradictionary imo.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 10, 2011)

Ravte said:
			
		

> Orange_Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In sleep mode, which is what it'll be in when you're walking around, it'll last longer than that. The DS Lite lasts about a week in sleep mode with a fully charged battery.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its pretty sweet. i mean all the cool stuff you get to do when you walk by someone or go somewhere and there is a wifi event.


----------



## Fel (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, but don't forget the the 3DS has a wifi on/off switch, so if you switch it off it shouldn't connect to wifi when you walk around. Unless it downloads the update from other updated 3DSes you meet.


----------



## Westside (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool, we are doing 20km ruck marches for the army every day this summer, I should bring this guy along.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 11, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> Hey, but don't forget the the 3DS has a wifi on/off switch, so if you switch it off it shouldn't connect to wifi when you walk around. Unless it downloads the update from other updated 3DSes you meet.


Sure about that?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 11, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GMTA


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 11, 2011)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds to me he talking about the Flash cart ds2...


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2011)

This is just the chance I need. After all these years, my dream of chasing after a plane that's about to take off will finally come true! Ha, nabbing those coins while having fun, WOOHOO!!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 12, 2011)

To all you lazy bums: Nintendo included a pedometer so you can WALK, not so you can put it on your washing machine or shake it or whatever


----------



## Ravte (Jan 12, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Ravte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe so but I wouldn't be JUST carrying a 3DS with me if I'd go outside, I mean, it's not a small object to carry like a phone these days.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> This is just the chance I need. After all these years, my dream of chasing after a plane that's about to take off will finally come true! Ha, nabbing those coins while having fun, WOOHOO!!



Kind of a strange dream. Isn't it?


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 13, 2011)

As a college campus security guard, this is wicked good incentive to get a 3DS.  I already have my DSi on me at all times, so trade it for a 3DS and rack up the coins!

...aaand it might motivate me to patrol more often >.>


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 13, 2011)

This. This might be the one thing that can keep kids exercising. If they do it right.
Sure sounds interesting at least.


----------



## Fel (Jan 13, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. "Wireless switch to turn off wireless communications (even during game play)", taken straight from their official website. Just click features open and it's right there.


----------



## dan80315 (Jan 13, 2011)

You can probably buy crappy stuff with it. It's way too easy to abuse.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 13, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. AFAIK, there was no such switch on the DSi, if you had a WiFi connection set up, it'd permanently be trying to connect I think (could be wrong, never had one)


----------



## Fel (Jan 14, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi is pretty much similar to the DS, you don't have a special tag-mode (the StreetPass) like with the 3DS, only a normal sleep mode; and you connect to the internet either when playing games like on the DS, or by going into the DSiware Shop app, which asks you if you want to connect to the Net. And now I'm not sure, but it either asks you if you want to download a new firmware update, or it does so automatically, however in that case you still have the time to shut the DSi and prevent it from installing.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 14, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi did have a software wifi switch, theyve just moved it to hardware now.


----------



## Range-TE (Jan 14, 2011)

if the rewards/items you can buy with it  are good enough, it'll surely take off.
as for me though, i'll probably take my 3DS along for jogs and other stuff. 

great rewards you can purchase with those coins would be something like altair costume for AC:L, or Extra assist trophies for SSB

but the rewards are probably gonna be mostly apps....


----------



## Nollog (Jan 14, 2011)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> if the rewards/items you can buy with it  are good enough, it'll surely take off.
> as for me though, i'll probably take my 3DS along for jogs and other stuff.
> 
> great rewards you can purchase with those coins would be something like altair costume for AC:L, or Extra assist trophies for SSB
> ...


"Earn just 9001 coins to download the exclusive Puppy Walk App to your 3DS now!"


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 23, 2011)

so... a marathonist would love it.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jan 26, 2011)

Fully charge it. Leave it in your car. Wait till a flashcard comes out for it, (other wise it is useless) and then play it with max coins when one comes out.

Ta da. Win win system.


----------

